# June surf fishing Dauphin Isl.



## lbrooks (May 14, 2012)

My brothers and I, are going to the Island to stay a few day on june 8, we are from Missouri and have never fished the gulf the surf or any thing other than Missouri lakes. So any info we could get would be great : where to fish, what to use, bait, tackel etc. when and HOW, so thank you for any advice we could get.


----------



## lbrooks (May 14, 2012)

No help yet?


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

It really depends on surf? Shark fishing.....whiting,croakers,white trout or wading....night or day....early or late?


----------



## lbrooks (May 14, 2012)

Surf- night, early day and evening+ shark and what ever else some one would recomend we fish for


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*How to Surf Fish for Pompano*

X







Justin Otto 
Justin K. Otto is a freelance writer & editor from Pensacola, Florida. He has been writing for 9 years and professionally for just over 2 for several publications such as The Pensacola News Journal, a Gannett Publication, the PJC Corsair and Kayak Angler Magazine. He is currently pursuing a Bachelors Degree in journalism. 


By Justin Otto, eHow Contributor


Pompano is touted as one of the best of the best of the table fare fish. It is a fine white-meat fish that derives the majority of its diet from shellfish, such as shrimp, and sand fleas. Catching pompano isn't difficult and can be a great way to spend a day in the surf. 


Read more: How to Surf Fish for Pompano | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_4813346_surf-fish-pompano.html#ixzz1v4KY2sum


----------

